# Who likes Peter Kay?



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

I've just been sent a link with a video clip of one of Peter Kay's funniest sketch ....Dunking Biscuits.

Only problem is that is contains quite a bit of 'language' and I dont want to offend anyone or get chucked into jail by the Mods. 8O 

If any of the Mods could tell me if it's OK or not to post the link that would be good. I could put a warning on it so as not to upset anyone.

It is very funny :lol: 
But then I do like everything Peter Kay produces so I am biased.


Maura


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

You don't want to loose that medal Maura.... But that sketch is oh so funny.

Johnny F


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Maura
I believe if you post a warning then they choose to watch it or not. 
To protect your medal it is below

*BE WARNED IT CONTAINS OFFENCE LANGUAGE*

YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED Link here


----------



## 104236 (May 1, 2007)

Thanks Maura and SandJ that was soooooooooooo funny! I have seen that sketch before but it still makes me laugh, he's great.


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

OK thanks for advice and warning so here goes 8O

Peter Kay - video clip to Dunkin Biscuits

BE WARNED IT CONTAINS OFFENSIVE LANGUAGE​
YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED​
Link here 




I tried the link just now to check it again - it is a bit slow but worth the wait.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

I had no option but than report this post for it's obscenity. Placing a warning in my opinion is not suffucent.






































Only joking Maura :lol: :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Great link Maura


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Ive seen it many times befors as we have the DVD, but just had to watch it again. It never fails to make me laugh.    

Ironically I am currently sitting with a coffee and a Hob Nob (AKA marine biscuit)
 
Richard....


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

If you put Viagra in your brew it stops your biscuits going soft


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

You can also rub Viagra into your eyeballs....... It makes you look hard 8O 

They are also giving it to old men in hospital... It stops them falling out of bed 8O 8O 

Johnny F


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

SandJ said:


> I had no option but than report this post for it's obscenity. Placing a warning in my opinion is not suffucent.
> Only joking Maura :lol: :lol:


Blimey....you had me going there for a minute :lol:

Still trying to work out what 'suffucent' is though :?

Only joking :lol: :lol: It's the state of being suffocated obviously!

p.s Glad you all liked it. Just going to get myself a brew and a couple of "one Dips" 

My other favourite is the Wedding sketch...soooooooooooooo true.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

> My other favourite is the Wedding sketch


Is a proposal your next step 8O

:lol: :lol:

I agree Maura

Steve


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

8O Proposal....

"I agree Maura"

Steve


Does this mean we are engaged :?: 

We could have a virtual engagement party to be held at The Phoenix Club, must get some acts booked. What about the one legged, blind, juggler and the OAP Ballroom Dancers :lol: Or the Midgets....How far away are they ???????????????


Oh dear, I am sorry, no offence intended to any one legged, blind jugglers, OAP ballroom dancers or midgets. 8O


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Apology accepted Maura....................

I'll get me crutch :lol: :lol:


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

verry funny 

J


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

badger said:


> Apology accepted Maura....................
> 
> I'll get me crutch :lol: :lol:


And I'll get me coat :lol: .........


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Maura & Steve...very funny he is :lol: :lol:

MHS...Rob


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Maura

Engaged!!!!!!!!

Just as it was going so well. 
I have been pleaded with many times and I always ignored it. Proposals I have had a few
You had to spoil it, you had to insult me. Is it not enough to have others picking on me all the time? Is it not enough that if I am not careful they hit me on the head? Is it not enough that I have two left feet? Is it not enough that I have to climb a ladder to see in the mirror? Is it not enough that I have to use my bus pass? No that is not enough for you is it? You had to spoil it.     

Fancy saying yes on an open forum before I had a chance to tell the wife   



Steve


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

> What about the one legged, blind, juggler and the OAP Ballroom Dancers Laughing Or the Midgets


I would have put up with the insults. By the way who told you I was one legged, blind, a juggler, a OAP Ballroom Dancer, a Midget?

Steve


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

mauramac,

Sorry but that was DISGUSTINGLY

*funny* :rofl: :greenjumpers:


----------

